# Nervously waiting for new puppy's arriving in week - what do we need to prepare?



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Check out the stickies the breeder and puppy sections and the up to 1 section

Questions are always welcome, too.

Best of luck to you and your new addition.


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

congratulations on your new puppy!


----------



## goldhaven (Sep 3, 2009)

goldenroseTX said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> We are waiting for our new 7-month old girl arriving in 1 week. She is flying from Canada. It's our first dog....I have ordered gate, some basic stuff like clean-up, toy, brush, dental care, hardness, leash supplies. She will come with her crate.
> 
> ...


Is she 7 months or 7 weeks?


----------

